# need to rent hgvc points



## MattnTricia (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions on where to rent hgvc points?

i have used redweek, myresortnetwork and tug

I have found my week and need 4900 points


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2006)

Put an ad on the last minute rental board here on TUG. 

Something like "Wanted, Need to rent your HGVC points"


----------



## Blues (Jun 29, 2006)

How does that work?  I'm an owner in HGVC, and I wasn't aware that you could buy/sell/trade points.  Will HGVC transfer the points to another account for you?  Or do you mean getting another owner to reserve a week and rent it to you?


----------



## MattnTricia (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a very kind tugger out there who is helping me out.

Thanks to all who replied. 

For carification sake, you can not transfer points with in HGVC.

We are now looking foward to our long vacation in Orlando the week after Thanksgiving


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 26, 2017)

Similar situation! We've had a week exchange into HGVC Sea World booked for over a year. Can anyone tell me if it would be possible to rent points for a studio to add 2 people to our party for 5/28/17-5/30/17? (Surprising my husband for his 40th)


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 26, 2017)

Inhislove said:


> Similar situation! We've had a week exchange into HGVC Sea World booked for over a year. Can anyone tell me if it would be possible to rent points for a studio to add 2 people to our party for 5/28/17-5/30/17? (Surprising my husband for his 40th)


You can usually make a reservation at SeaWorld through Hilton.com (the hotel reservation site) for cash rates.  Have you tried that first?

You can't "rent points" from a HGVC owner, but someone could make a reservation with their points and rent that to you (although technically that is against Club rules, as HGVC members can only officially rent out their home week, not a Club reservation).

Kurt


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for that information!


----------



## elleny76 (Apr 26, 2017)

If I need to book for my family a room in Orlando_Hilton Tuscany  resort what will be the fees?  the $55 online  and do I need a guest certificate to put their names? Am I missing any other fees?


----------



## presley (Apr 26, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> If I need to book for my family a room in Orlando_Hilton Tuscany  resort what will be the fees?  the $55 online  and do I need a guest certificate to put their names? Am I missing any other fees?


Yes, you will pay a reservation and a guest certificate fee. I do not know the prevailing rates. Those are the only fees for using your points to book a stay for someone else.


----------



## Wgk101 (Apr 26, 2017)

If your husband or you are a hgvc owner and are going to be there when you need the additional room, then you can book the room in your name with points and only pay the reservation fee.  Or if you use open season you will need to be there to check in


----------



## GT75 (Apr 26, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> do I need a guest certificate to put their names?



If you will be there anyway, there will not be a need for guest certificate if you check in as the owner.     I actually had the do the same thing at Sunrise Lodge last month.    I ended up booking open season for two additional guests in a Studio unit.   A guest certificate can not be obtained for open season, so I just checked them in.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2017)

This thread was from 2006.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2017)

If someone in your party is an HGVC member, then open season, or hilton.com are likely your best bets. 

There is availability, but with using points there is a 3 night minimum.  Open season has only a 2 night minimum.


----------

